# Worlds Tallest Dog meets Karlo



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The owner of Zeus the Guiness book of World Records tallest dog works at my vet clinic. They held an open house to let people meet Zeus. 
So Karlo begged me to take him. 
Zeus came out of the building and dragged his handler over to see Karlo. It was funny because there were several other dogs there in the crowd, and he zoned in on Karlo. 
Zeus did it again a few minutes later. 
Zeus is one big dog.(44" and 155#) I always hear how big Karlo is and he looked teeny today next to Zeus!










more pics here


----------



## Yellowjacket (Sep 5, 2011)

Very nice. I had a Dane long time ago. One of the best dogs I have had.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Zeus came out of the building and dragged his handler over
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: I'll bet Zeus drags his handler everywhere!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

That is so cool!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sunflowers said:


> :rofl: I'll bet Zeus drags his handler everywhere!


:wild: Can you imagine if he had some muscle!? He was on a flat collar. When I was leaving a guy arriving was being dragged by his Great Dane and that dog was on a prong, the dog was so happily excited. That one had some muscle tone to his large structure.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

What a great looking Dane! His color is gorgeous.
He looks young, how old is he?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He'll be four on Thanksgiving(one of the kids in the crowd asked that question!)


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> :rofl: I'll bet Zeus drags his handler everywhere!


I'll bet that Zeus was neutered as a very young pup. The growth plates close later in that case, making the males much taller than their intact counterparts and develop not so much muscle.


----------

